What was your favorite dial-up modem? - shaaaaawn
======
mattbillenstein
US Robotics Sportster ISA 56k modem

[http://www.recycledgoods.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/i...](http://www.recycledgoods.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/0dc2d03fe217f8c83829496872af24a0/u/s/us-
robotics-isa-modem-sportster-model-0467-dell-pn-00056678-83175001-1.39.jpg)

------
timonoko
I had pocketable computer, modem and a coupler.
[https://goo.gl/photos/oedTZeDQNxf5azsb7](https://goo.gl/photos/oedTZeDQNxf5azsb7)

Yes the modem has XJACK. Other PCMCIA-modems had ugly proprietary connectors.

------
gjvc
USR Courier 56K V.Everything (tm)

The thing which made my mind soar at the time was the fact at one could flash
it to increase its capability from 28k to 33.6k to 56k.

------
beckit
It's a toss up between the US Robotics Courier HST Dual Standard and the
Courier v.Everything

